

Apple Watch Sales Sink - j_hanbanan
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/82250.html

======
sambeau
This is contradicted by what Tim Cook said in his talk with analysts about
Apple's third-quarter results for 2015 on the 21st July.

    
    
      our June sales were higher than April or May. I realize
      that's very different than some of what's being written, 
      but June sales were the highest. 
    

[http://www.imore.com/this-is-tim-
transcript-q3-2015](http://www.imore.com/this-is-tim-transcript-q3-2015)

------
rizwan
This article is from July 8 (48 days ago). Anyone have any more recent
information?

~~~
daughart
This article in Fortune suggests Apple Watch is selling strongly in Best Buy
stores: [http://fortune.com/2015/08/25/best-buy-
apple/](http://fortune.com/2015/08/25/best-buy-apple/)

